# Problem with graphic desktop after fresh install



## namshub (May 15, 2012)

I've installed FreeBSD 9 and after the system came up it seems *I* can't use any graphic desktop.  *I* installed gnome/xfce/kde/gdm/kdm and Xorg.

*W*hen *I* try to startx or gdm/kdm/startxfce4 all get the same result.

```
"no screen was found"
```
 (or something very similar)

*T*ried `# Xorg --configure`

Nothing

*T*he xorg.conf looks ok as far as *I* can tell.

*W*hat did *I* forget and is there *an* easy solution? *S*omething like a xorgsetup program maybe?


----------



## adamk (May 15, 2012)

We really need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that is created.  I suggest installing www/wgetpaste to upload the file to a pastebin service, and giving us the link.

Adam


----------



## namshub (May 15, 2012)

OK. will do it soon.

I've reinstalled Linux for now, only have on PC so *I* don't have much choice, but I'm not giving up yet, *I* guess Friday I'll give it another try 

I'll upload the file if the problems will re-appear.


----------

